
Processing Twitter's Streaming API in .NET (with under 10 lines of code) - mbosch
http://mikebosch.net/2011/01/processing-twitter-streaming-api-in-net/
======
timrobinson
There's one less line of code if you use Encoding.UTF8 instead of
instantiating your own object (although in principle the encoding is given to
you in HttpWebResponse.ContentEncoding).

The Microsoft samples don't seem to do this, but consider putting your
WebResponse and StreamReader objects in 'using' blocks: these classes
implement IDisposable to ensure orderly cleanup.

------
mbosch
I'm hoping to build off of this but its the bare minimum to start processing
the API. Of course, I'll be adding some queuing and analysis on top of this.

